# Anyone found fresh cod fish yet?



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

I am curious to know if anyone found fresh cod fish in Pingo yet?

Please let me know!
Thanks


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Not yet Maria. I tried the rebuilt (post fire) branch in Coimbra yesterday but nothing. There was only one person serving who had a long queue to deal with so I did not bother her. One more shop to try next time I'm passing.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

JohnBoy said:


> Not yet Maria. I tried the rebuilt (post fire) branch in Coimbra yesterday but nothing. There was only one person serving who had a long queue to deal with so I did not bother her. One more shop to try next time I'm passing.



Looked in both Loule Pingo Doce but nada.....


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Hooray, fresh cod in Pingo, porto do Mos on the A8


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Lynda, 

I am glad! That is exactly where I saw it, as well as in Batalha. I live In Calvaria de Cima which is near both Pingo Supermarkets!

Regards

Maria


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Maria, at least it's proven now, lol. Fresh cod, how good is that. I live in pedreiras


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Lynda!

Yes iti is proven, otherwise someone might think I am crazy!
Since you are abour 10 minutes by car away from me, feel free to come and visit,if you wish!
I had also posted another thread about the full size snooker table that I have at home, free of charge, if anyone wants to use it! Not compulsory, mind you, if you decide to visit! I certainly don't play!

BEST WHISHES
Maria


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you very much, I would love to visit you, and likewise you are welcome to visit too. I don't know how to private message you, maybe you do, and can let me know. We can exchange numbers etc


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Lynda!

I only sent a private message once, and I can't remember how I did it!
At the moment I have to go out, but when I get back, around lunch time, I will ask for help and go around the site to find out how to do it, as I think it would be nice for us to meet, since we live so close by.

Speak to you soon! xx Maria


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you Maria, talk soon, Lynda


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Lynda, 
I have just sent you a private message!


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Lynda!

I have sent you a private message. Have you seen it?! If not, please click on your own profile, and you will see that you have a message from me!

See you soon!

Maria


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello Maria, sorry for the delay in replying. We had some work going on here and have been really busy. Anyway, thanks for replying I will get in touch very soon. Lynda


----------

